

Patrick McKenzie and The Long Tail of Optimization [audio] - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/page/479/79-tz-interview-%E2%80%93-patrick-mckenzie-optimize-this

======
pchristensen
Haven't listened yet, but the TechZingers do great interviews, and patio11 is
a well of knowledge and is generous sharing it. Can't wait!

